# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ik wil in lengte groeien

## Johney

Hoi ik ben een jongen van 17 jaar , ik ben 1m50
graag zou ik lengte willen groeien , hoe doe ik dat ?

----------


## gast

pindakaas eten schijnt te helpen zag ik op de reclame ;D

----------


## Johney

nou jah

----------


## Gast

:Big Grin:  Hallo Johney.

Laat je niet van de wijs brengen door die flauwe reactie,s die je soms zal krijgen op dit forum. Ik neem aan, dat het voor jou een serieus probleeem is. Het kan natuurlijk erfelijk zijn dat je nu nog niet al te groot bent, maar je zit nu nog in je groeifase. 

Ik zelf en ook mijn man zijn ook niet zo groot, nl 1.58 en 1.60 en onze zoon van 22 jaar, is ook maar 1.70, maar heeft daar verder geen problemen mee. Hij heeft zelfs nog aan basketbal gedaan en dat ging heel goed.

Praat er anders eens met je huisarts over. Misschien kom je in aanmerking voor groeihormonen, als jij dat wilt natuurlijk. Ik zou me nu nog niet zoveel zorgen erom maken hoor! Nu, het beste ermee. 

Een moeder.  :Wink:

----------

